# How much gold do you think there are in these ones ?



## MadeA (Apr 22, 2012)

Hello

I have found these that are used as outlets on ovens and refrigerators. I was wondering how much does one contain approximately ?


----------



## a_bab (Apr 22, 2012)

The very first question you should ask yourself is: "how much does this item cost?" 
If the answer is "under a buck" then it's not worh processing unless you have like thoudsands of pieces.

However, in your case that item contains no gold at all. It's the brass color that fools you.


----------



## resabed01 (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm 99.9999% sure that's brass. So the answer would be zero gold.


----------



## johnny309 (Apr 23, 2012)

In part...he is right,but what procentange of PPM are we talking?
Even this brass has a gold content.....
It's not worth to recover,yes it is true.


----------



## a_bab (Apr 23, 2012)

While this is right, so it is the fact that in the mentioned brass you can certainly find just any element, such as uranium, in traces (read few atoms) amounts.

Back to the real grounds, no - there is no gold in there.


----------



## Geo (Apr 23, 2012)

theres gold in sea water, and as has been seen on the forum, theres gold in poop. :shock: but like the material in the photos it will never be reclaimed either. :lol:


----------



## etack (Apr 23, 2012)

Geo said:


> as has been seen on the forum, theres gold in poop. but like the material in the photos it will never be reclaimed either.



It looks like China doing it. 8) :lol: :shock: 
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/1569660/Chinese-pan-for-gold-in-the-sewage.html

I wish I cold find the article on the forum that talked about how much they were getting out of the sewer lines.


----------



## philddreamer (Apr 23, 2012)

Try here, Bro:

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=44&t=11332&hilit=gold+in+poop&start=40#p116620

Phil


----------



## MadeA (Apr 24, 2012)

a_bab said:


> The very first question you should ask yourself is: "how much does this item cost?"
> If the answer is "under a buck" then it's not worh processing unless you have like thoudsands of pieces.
> 
> However, in your case that item contains no gold at all. It's the brass color that fools you.



This item is not sold anymore, it used to by the power plug on old refrigerators and ovens.


----------



## Geo (Apr 24, 2012)

do you happen to have access to a hand held XRF? it should shed some light on content.


----------



## artimur (Oct 12, 2012)

MadeA said:


> Hello
> 
> I have found these that are used as outlets on ovens and refrigerators. I was wondering how much does one contain approximately ?



If that was gold then everyone here was rich,try to look for electronic parts and not some rail parts.


----------



## Smack (Oct 12, 2012)

Arti, look at the dates on posts your reading. No need to beat a dead horse eh?


----------

